# مسابقة ال 3 ملايين



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2011)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ

خلال السنين الماضية سجل موقع و منتدى الكنيسة  ارقاماً قياسية كثيرة, منها في تصدره باستقبال اكبر عدد من الزوار يومياً  من بين المواقع المسيحية و منها في نشاطه و اعضاءه و منها في تصدره في  توفير المصادر المسيحية المختلفة على صفحاته

هذه المرة سنقوم بتسجيل رقم قياسي جديد وهو وصولنا للمشاركة رقم 3 ملايين في خلال 2 الى 3 اسابيع من الان.

و لهذه المناسبة سنقوم باقامة مسابقة ال 3 ملايين:

مسابقة  ال 3 ملايين تبدأ من اليوم و الى ان نصل الى المشاركة  رقم 3 مليون (خلال اسبوعين او ثلاثة). العضو الذي سيشارك و تكون مشاركته هي المشاركة  رقم 3 مليون في مجموع المشاركات الكلية في المنتدى سيكون الفائز في هذه  المسابقة.

الفائز يجب ان تتواجد به الشروط التالية:​

ان يملك على الاقل 100 مشاركة​
ان يكون مسيحي​
ان يكون مسجل بالمنتدى بفترة لا تقل عن الشهر​
ان تكون المشاركة تحتوي على محتوى مفيد للمتصفح المسيحي و ليس مشاركة شكر أو ثناء.​
المشاركات في الأقسام التالية مستثناة من المسابقة:​
*منتدى الترحيب والتعارف*​
*المنتديات الترفيهية*​
*منتدى المحذوفات*
​

​​في حالة عدم توفر اي من الشروط اعلاه في العضو سنقوم باعطاء الجائزة للعضو الذي يليه في المشاركة

الجائزة هي عبارة عن هدية مسيحية  مُقدمة من موقع و منتديات الكنيسة سيتم الكشف عنها بعد انتهاء المسابقة و  اعلان الفائز اذ سيتم بعدها طلب عنوان الفائز لنرسل الجائزة عبر البريد. 
راجع مسابقة المليون و مسابقة المليونين


بطبيعة الحال نحن و من نظرة مسيحية لا نهتم للارقام و الاعداد بقدر ما نهتم بأن يكون المنتدى مُقدم بطريقة مسيحية لائقة بقدر الامكان
لكننا دائماً و ابداً نشكر الهنا المبارك الذي يباركنا بكل بركة سماوية بحسب غناه في المجد.
لذلك نرفع صلاتنا وطلباتنا بأن يكون مجموع هذه المشاركات هو سبب بركة لكثيرين ونصلي ان يعطينا الرب بركة ونعمة لكي نستمر في مسيرتنا التبشيرية من خلال الإنترنت.


إدارة موقع و منتديات الكنيسة
سلام و نعمة


----------



## بايبل333 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*عمل عظيم يا روك هشارك أكيد ...*

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك هذة*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه انا اللي هفووووووووووووووووووز بس ها*
*ميرسي يا زعييييييييييييييييييم*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 سبتمبر 2011)

جميل جدا يا روك

شكرا ليك


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا زعيم على مجهودك العظيم
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## The light of JC (9 سبتمبر 2011)

امر رائع جداً الرب يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*حظ سعيد للجميع
والف مبرووووك مقدماً للفائز​*


----------



## free20 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

* ربنا يبارك فى كل عمل صالح*
* هذا المنتدى بحق هو من المنتديات *
* المفيدة جداااااااااا*
* من الناحية الروحية والاجتماعية*
*والثقافية *
* رب المجد يبارك كل من يقوم على هذه*
* الخدمة العظيمة *
* مع اجمل تحياتى لكم جميعا*
* صلوا من اجلى*


----------



## grges monir (9 سبتمبر 2011)

دائما فى تقدم وتميز منتدنا الغالى
الواحد بقى يعمل اسبرين عشان يغش كويس عشان يفوز هههههه


----------



## just member (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك تعبك يا روك


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*فكره عظيمه جدا
مشكور جدا
ربنا يبارك المنتدى*​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 سبتمبر 2011)

الرب يبارك عملك ومسابقة مشجعة 

يارب اكون الفائز مرة بقي ههههه


----------



## مريم12 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

راااااائع يا زعيم بجد حاجة حلوووة جداااااااااا
و ياااااريت المنتدى يبقى فى تقدم علطوووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 سبتمبر 2011)

+

*زي ما اتفقنا يا روك* .. انت هتابع المشاركات و لما يوصلوا اتنين مليون و تسعمية وتسعة وتسعين الف و تسعمية و تسعين هتبعتلي علشان اراقب المشاركات كويس و عند المشاركة التلاتة مليون اكون انا مجهز مشاركة حلوه كده و ابعتها فوراً .. *و طبعاً زي ما اتفقنا برضه* انك هتحذف اي مشاركة هتتبعت قبلي .. 
*
ماشي يا روك ؟ زي ما اتفقنا ها ؟* :94:


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يبارك شئ رائع ولكن للاسف لاتنطبق كل الشروط عليا لانه عدد مشاركاتي 41 مشاركة لحد الان  سؤال الى استاذي الزعيم ارجوا الاجابة.هل استطيع خلال هذه الفترة ان اكمل مشاركاتي ال100 واشارك معكم؟ ولك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*مبروك للفائز مقدماً *​


----------



## Rosetta (9 سبتمبر 2011)

رااائع عنجد  
يعني قبل الـ 3 ملايين بمشاركة بتقولي يا روك عشان أنا إللي أفووووز :smile02


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *
> ماشي يا روك ؟ زي ما اتفقنا ها ؟* :94:



ايه سالفة الإشاعات الي طالعة في البلد اليوميو دول


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> ايه سالفة الإشاعات الي طالعة في البلد اليوميو دول


 
*أنهي بلد :gy0000:*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*فكره رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 سبتمبر 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> 
> *زي ما اتفقنا يا روك* .. انت هتابع المشاركات و لما يوصلوا اتنين مليون و تسعمية وتسعة وتسعين الف و تسعمية و تسعين هتبعتلي علشان اراقب المشاركات كويس و عند المشاركة التلاتة مليون اكون انا مجهز مشاركة حلوه كده و ابعتها فوراً .. *و طبعاً زي ما اتفقنا برضه* انك هتحذف اي مشاركة هتتبعت قبلي ..
> *
> ماشي يا روك ؟ زي ما اتفقنا ها ؟* :94:



*وانا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك بس روك اتفق معاااااايا قبلك ماليش دعوى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 سبتمبر 2011)

فكرة رااائعة جدااا
مرسي ليك يا زعيم
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## monmooon (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*حلو اوى ربنا يباركك يازعيم 
الف مبروك للفائز مقدماً ​*


----------



## اليعازر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يبارك جهودكم...

وعقبال مسابقة ال 3 ملايين .......فاااااااائز.

وهكذا يكون الربح مضمون للجميع :mus13:​*


----------



## white.angel (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*الرب ينمى الخدمه ... ويكون معنا دائماً ...*
*شكراً روك لسعيك دائماً خلف الافكار البنائه المثمره ...*​


----------



## bob (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*فكرة حلوة يا زعيم 
بس انما الاعمال بالنيات و كل امرء ما نوي
انا نيتي اني اكسب اتصرف بقي !!!!*


----------



## zama (10 سبتمبر 2011)

أستاذي / *My Rock* ..

مبدئياً : أسمحلي أتقدم بأقل واجب و هو الشكر لمجهودك المفعم بالنبل الأخلاقي و السعي للتقدم ..

ثانياً : أسمحلي أقدم لحضرتك عملية رقمية بسيطة جداً ، أعتقد إن حضرتك هتقبلها لأسباب ممكن أكتبها إن أردت حضرتك ..

الـــــــ calculator بيقول كدا 

اليوم فيه 24 ساعة ، الساعة فيها 60 دقيقة ، الدقيقة فيها 60 ثانية ، طبعاً في أجزاء من الثانية لكن مش هنتطرق إليها ..

اليوم البشري الأرضي الدنيوي فيه 86400 " ست مائة و ثمانون ألف و أربع مائة *ثانية* " باليوم الواحد ،

حضرتك قلت التحدي بالمسابقة _ بسميها تحدي لأني بسابق الزمن _مدته 3 أسابيع كاملة ..

3 أسابيع = 21 يوم ، بضرب 21 يوم بعدد الثواني باليوم الواحد 86400 = 1.814.400 ..

*رأيئ مُختصراً :*

1- لو هتخلي عن الإحتياجات الإنسانية " نقط ضعفي " مثال : الوقت المفقود بالأكل ، الشاور ، النوم 

مش هقول إحتياجات ثانوية أمثلة الزيارات الإجتماعية و الخروجات لأني هعتبر نفسي بنظام عسكري 

و هستغل وقتي المقدر قيمته بالثانية ، مش هعمل غير 1.814.400 مشاركة ، دا في حالة لو هوحد 

مشاركاتي بعبارة تعتبر مجازياً ذو قيمة ، مع علمي لو عملت كدا مش هيتم الأخذ بإدراج المشاركة 

ضمن العدد المطلوب لأنها ستكون مشاركة فاقدة الهدف و القيمة بوقتها ، و الموضوع مش قضية 

عدد زي ما حضرتك أتفضلت و قولت ..

2- هقول مش هشترط تحقيق 3 ملايين لكن هسعي أني أقدم مشاركة جيدة التي ستكون نتيجة لقراءة 

مفصلة للموضوع المرئي و بكدا هستغرق وقت ، و ممكن أكسب نظراً لأختياري بالصف الأول ، لكن بردو 

بيني و بين نفسي خسرت لأني ما حققت شرط المسابقة الرئيسي الــ *3 مليون* ..

==

عارف أني أخدت جزء من وقتك بالقراءة و دا ربما يعطلك ، لكن من فضلك متزعلش مني ، أنا كنت بوضح رأيئ ..

==

شخصياً I'm loser ..

==

ممكن مجهودكم يكون أقوي ..

==

سلام ..


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2011)

حبيبي zama،

اعتقد انك فهمت المسابقة بشكل غير صحيح. المسابقة ليس ان يكتب العضو 3 ملايين مشاركة.
المنتدى الان يحتوي على 2,971,000 مشاركة. يعني باقي اقل من 29 الف مشاركة لكي يصل المنتدى بجملته لل 3 ملايين مشاركة.
المسابقة هي العضو الذي سيكتب المشاركة رقم 3 مليون من مجموع مشاركات المنتدى الكلي، سيفوز بالمسابقة.

بحسب نشاط المنتدى المتوسط قدرنا ان المشاركة رقم 3 مليون ستكون بعد حوالي إسبوعين من الان. بمعنى ان المسابقة هي مفتوحة لحين تحقيق الرقم 3 مليون والتقدير الذي طرحناه هو شئ تقريبي لكي يعرف الأعضاء متى ستشتد المنافسة للفوز بالمسابقة.


----------



## zezza (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*كل مسابقة و انتوا طيبيين
السنة اللى فاتت فرقت معايا بمشاركة واحدة 

يا رب السنة دى تطبظ :act31:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *كل مسابقة و انتوا طيبيين
> السنة اللى فاتت فرقت معايا بمشاركة واحدة
> 
> يا رب السنة دى تطبظ :act31:*



يااااااارب وتفوزي


----------



## zama (10 سبتمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> حبيبي zama،
> 
> اعتقد انك فهمت المسابقة بشكل غير صحيح. المسابقة ليس ان يكتب العضو 3 ملايين مشاركة.
> المنتدى الان يحتوي على 2,971,000 مشاركة. يعني باقي اقل من 29 الف مشاركة لكي يصل المنتدى بجملته لل 3 ملايين مشاركة.
> ...



بتفنيدك الجديد للأمر فأصبح الهيكل العام للموضوع واضح ، أسف للفهم المخطئ ،

لكن هستأذنك لي تساؤل لو متاح الإجابة عليه إتفضل ، لو لأ أو هتعتبر الموضوع سري يبئا ولا كأني سألت :

*1-* ما السند الذي يتم به إختيار الفائز ؟؟

هل الموضوع  ؟؟By Chance 

*2- * لو كسبت هستفيد بإختصار معنوياً بالإضافة للهدية اللي حضرتك هتقدمها ، أوك ،

لكن أيه اللي أنا هقدمه للمنتدي ؟؟

يعني بإختصار ، هل هضيف من الجولة دي للمنتدي ولا هدف الموضوع محو الروتين فقط و رفع الروح المعنوية مثلاً ؟؟

==

سلام ..


----------



## rana1981 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

كتير حلو بس اكيد مو انا يلي رح فوز بما انه فوتاتي عالمنتدى كتير قليلة


----------



## MAJI (11 سبتمبر 2011)

مبادرة حلوة من الاخ ماي روك
ربنا يزيدك بركة
اعتقد هذه المسابقة نسميها في العراق 
(حظ يا نصيب) بمعنى ان صاحب المشاركة رقم 3 مليون هو الفائز  اليس كذلك ؟
الرب يبارك هذا المنتدى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

معلهش سؤال من شروط الفوز انى اكون كتبت 100 موضوع


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2011)

zama قال:


> ما السند الذي يتم به إختيار الفائز ؟؟



السند الذي سيتم إختيار الفائز هو عند كتابة المشاركة رقم 3 ملايين. سواء كانت بالحظ ام بالمتابعة وزيادة المشاركة عند الإقتراب من نهاية المليون، هذا الشئ متروك للمسابقين.
الفكرة هي الإحتفال بهذا الرقم بمشاركة تحفيزية تشجيعية كما هي العادة التي مرت في السنين الماضية.


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2011)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> معلهش سؤال من شروط الفوز انى اكون كتبت 100 موضوع




100 مشاركة وليس 100 موضوع.


----------



## fouad78 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك وانشالله يكون دائماً لمجد اسمه القدوس​


----------



## Twin (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*أيه قربنا والا لسة *​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*ميرسي ياروك فعلا علي المسابقة
*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يااااااارب وتفوزي



*ايييييييييه الروح الحلوه دى يالولو بجد انتى عسووووله بس ياريت تدعيلى انا كمان هههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يباركك مجهودك
لخدمة وتطوير هذا الموقع الجميل
شكراااا ليك​


----------



## My Rock (13 سبتمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أيه قربنا والا لسة *​



باقي اقل من 25 الف مشاركة


----------



## bolbol2000 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جميل جدا يا روك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## noraa (14 سبتمبر 2011)

فكرة عظيييييييييييييمة


----------



## vetaa (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*الله ينور يا زعيم ويكتر هدياك*
*ويارب افوز *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

فكره جميله ومشجعه لكل الاعضاء انهم يشاركوا بمشاركات ايجابيه

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويبارك المنتدي
ويستخدمه لمجد اسمه القدوس


----------



## ارووجة (17 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك ويزيد وعقبال ال 4 ملايين و5 و6 وو وو.... مشاركة باذن المسيح =)  اجمل اسرة


----------



## MAJI (17 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب لو وجد ردين او اكثر في نفس اللحظة كيف سمييز الفائز؟!!!


----------



## hany basta (17 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام والنعمة 
رسالة المحبة هى أعظم رسالة فى الكون 
لذلك يااخوتى اوصيكم بها لكى لا نفقد حب المسيح فينا


----------



## ابانوب عادل2 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك تعبك يا زعيم


----------



## بنت المسيح (19 سبتمبر 2011)

Gooooooood aidia


----------



## AdmanTios (22 سبتمبر 2011)

رب المجد يُبارك كل عمل صالح
و هو ليس بغريب علي موقع و منتدى الكنيسة

و خالص الشكر للسماح بقبول ضعفي في وسطكم
كي ما أنول جزء و لو صغير من نعمة رب المجد


----------



## Desert Rose (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*طيب هو ممكن الواحد يكتب اى مشاركة هنا وياخد الهدية ؟؟؟؟:smile02*

*روك اوعدك لو ادتنى الجايزة ديه هنقسمها بالنص انا وانت بس خلى بالك ديه تبقى رشوة :t33:*
*نفسى اكسب اى حاجة مرة واحدة فى حياتى قبل ما اموت *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*المشاركات: 2,985,713​*


----------



## كوك (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*جميل جداا يا زعيم *​


----------



## monmooon (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي اخد انا الجايزة ههههههههههههه
ربنا يكمل​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ياتري المشاركات وصلت لحد كام دلوقت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*المشاركات: 2,989,167*​


----------



## zama (30 سبتمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> السند الذي سيتم إختيار الفائز هو عند كتابة المشاركة رقم 3 ملايين. سواء كانت بالحظ ام بالمتابعة وزيادة المشاركة عند الإقتراب من نهاية المليون، هذا الشئ متروك للمسابقين.
> الفكرة هي الإحتفال بهذا الرقم بمشاركة تحفيزية تشجيعية كما هي العادة التي مرت في السنين الماضية.



وصل الغرض يا أستاذي ..

مـُـتشكر لتقديرك بالتوضيح ..


----------



## حبة خردل (3 أكتوبر 2011)

متبقي حوالي 7000 مشاركة ونصل الي 3 مليون مشاركات المنتدي

يباركنا ربنا


----------



## صائدالقلوب (3 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يباركم ويبارك ويزيد محبتكم


----------



## treaz (4 أكتوبر 2011)

فكررررة حلووووووووووة جدااااااا يا روك ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2011)

* المشاركات: 2,994,383 ​*


----------



## grges monir (6 أكتوبر 2011)

هانت اهى على اللة حد يكسب غيرى ههههه


----------



## fredyyy (7 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *المشاركات: 2,994,383 ​*


 
*هانت ... يا موسهل *

*هندخل موسوعة (جينز) إمتى *


----------



## My Rock (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بقى على انتهاء المسابقة وتحديد الفائز أقل من 4 الاف مشاركة


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أكتوبر 2011)

كويس هانت اهو
اول ما نقرب يا زعيم قولي
والجائزه بالنص
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (8 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اول ما نقرب يا زعيم قولي
> والجائزه بالنص



غيرك كان اشطر.. اخر عرض كان 75% لي و 25% للفائز..


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> غيرك كان اشطر.. اخر عرض كان 75% لي و 25% للفائز..




هههههههههههههههههههههه
من مين العرض دا قولي عليه
:budo::gun::act23::bud:

عليا ب 80% ليك
و20 ليا

مفيش احسن من كدا اهو
:smile01


شو رايك

موافقه
بتاعت سرور هههههههه


----------



## My Rock (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شبه موافق.. الا اذا وصل عرض افضل..


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> شبه موافق.. الا اذا وصل عرض افضل..




تمام كدا
++++++++++



تنبيه للاخوه الاعضاء

اللي هايقدم عرض اعلي من عرضي
هافجره

داكور يا ناس

:gun::budo::act23::bud:




ملاك انا   :smile01


----------



## dudu (8 أكتوبر 2011)

عمل عظيم يا روك :66: :mus25:
ربنا يبارك خدمتك هذة  :new8: :bud:
DUDU :59:


----------



## الياس السرياني (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك المنتدى

والجبابرة القائمين عليه

ويبارك الخدمة بجعلها تثمر في خلاص نفوس كثيرة...

ربنا يقويكم...


----------



## فادي البغدادي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*فكرة رائعة .. الرب يقدرنا جميعا ً و بمشيئته سنقدم كل ما بوسعنا .. اهم شئ نتمنى ان تكون مشاركات الجميـــع مميزة و جديدة و مفيدة .. الرب يبارك حياتكم *​


----------



## anglenino (8 أكتوبر 2011)

من مسيحيين الاردن جميعا رسالة محبة و سلام انتم فخر للصليب و فخر للمسيحيين


----------



## ابو لهب (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا زعيم على مجهودك العظيم
ربنا يباركك  :ura1:  ابو لهب :66:


----------



## monmooon (9 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> شبه موافق.. الا اذا وصل عرض افضل..[/QUOT
> 
> *انا عندى عرض افضل ههههههههههه
> ايه رئيك لو تاخذ 90% وانا 10% بس شوف مفيش احسن من كدا معتقدتش هتلاقي عرض افضل
> ...


----------



## MAJI (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> من مين العرض دا قولي عليه
> :budo::gun::act23::bud:
> 
> ...


 
عليا ب 80% ليك
و20 ليا

مفيش احسن من كدا اهو
في احسن من كدة 
100% مقابل اسم وشهرة الفائز فقط
مافي احسن من كدة


----------



## My Rock (9 أكتوبر 2011)

للعلم فقط، وصلتني عروض ب 110% والحر تكفيه الاشارة..


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> للعلم فقط، وصلتني عروض ب 110% والحر تكفيه الاشارة..




هههههههههههههه مين دا يا روك


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> عليا ب 80% ليك
> و20 ليا
> 
> مفيش احسن من كدا اهو
> ...





monmooon قال:


> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > شبه موافق.. الا اذا وصل عرض افضل..[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## grges monir (9 أكتوبر 2011)

اية دة المنتدى تفشت فية الرشوة واللعب من تحت التربيزة ههههههه
اممممم كدة بقى الامور مادامت مش ماشية بنزاهة الواحد بقى يمشى بمثل اللى تكسب بية  العب بية هههههههه
بس انا مش اقول طبعا هالعب ازاى عشان الاعداء هنا كتار قوى
على فكرة الزعيم بيثتكم كلكم لحد الانتخابات متخلص قصدى المشاركات هههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> اية دة المنتدى تفشت فية الرشوة واللعب من تحت التربيزة ههههههه
> اممممم كدة بقى الامور مادامت مش ماشية بنزاهة الواحد بقى يمشى بمثل اللى تكسب بية  العب بية هههههههه
> بس انا مش اقول طبعا هالعب ازاى عشان الاعداء هنا كتار قوى
> على فكرة الزعيم بيثتكم كلكم لحد الانتخابات متخلص قصدى المشاركات هههههههه




انت سوسه يا واد من يومك
قولي انا واديلك ربع جنيه بحاله
وانشالله ما حد حوش


----------



## hany manserm (11 أكتوبر 2011)

_اوافق طبعا ارجو من يسوع ان استفيد منكم سلام ونعمة_


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*أنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وجدت عدد المشاركات 3.000.001 ومشاركتي قبل الأخيرة والأخير لأخي الأسد المرقصي وذلك خلال طرحي موضوعاً موسعاً حول حركة الشبيبة الأرثوذكسية .*


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

لا للاسف يا اخ الانطاكي، الفائز(ة) عضوية اخرى


----------



## Toni_Thaer (12 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لا للاسف يا اخ الانطاكي، الفائز(ة) عضوية اخرى


طيب مين هوي مشان الحسد يبلش


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

Toni_Thaer قال:


> طيب مين هوي مشان الحسد يبلش



سأعلن عن إسم الفائز عن قريب.. الأوضاع الحالية مع مسيحي مصر ستأخر الموضوع كم يوم.
لكن كما هي العادة، لكم حرية محاولة التوصل لإسم الفائز عن طريق طرح اسئلة ساجيب عليها لمساعدتك في حزر اسم الفائز.


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

تقريبا دونا
صح؟


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بقالى فترة متابعة الموضوع

وجيت امبارح نسيت خالص ههههههههههه

ونمت بدرى

يللا مبرووووك للى فاز


----------



## oesi no (12 أكتوبر 2011)

كنت عارف انه هيكون امبارح كان فاضل 70 مشاركه وسبته ونمت 
ارزاق


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

روك مردش يمكن دونا صح


----------



## Twin (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*أيه ده ... أيه الكروتة دية *
*ده أنا سيبكوا أول أمبارك ولسة 2 مليون وكام رقم جنبه كدة *
*لحته بدري بدري تخلصوا كدة *

*يالا مش مهم مبروك ع الفائزة .... بس ياريت تفتكرنا بحاجة *

*أو يا ريت الأدارة تفتكرني يحاجة من ال عندها ليا .... *​


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> تقريبا دونا
> صح؟





جيلان قال:


> روك مردش يمكن دونا صح



لا حرام مش دونا


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> كنت عارف انه هيكون امبارح كان فاضل 70 مشاركه وسبته ونمت
> ارزاق



بطران على عمرك


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أو يا ريت الأدارة تفتكرني يحاجة من ال عندها ليا .... *​



بلاش اشعاعات نووية يا برنس


----------



## Twin (12 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> بلاش اشعاعات نووية يا برنس


* هههههههههه*
*ماشي يا برنس .... وخلي الطابق مستور :t30:*​


----------



## Rosetta (12 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لكن كما هي العادة، لكم حرية محاولة التوصل لإسم الفائز عن طريق طرح اسئلة ساجيب عليها لمساعدتك في حزر اسم الفائز.



طيب شو أول حرف من الإسم ؟ :t9:


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لا حرام مش دونا


 

ولا  Dona Nabil  :99:


----------



## MAJI (12 أكتوبر 2011)

هل هو فائز ام فائزة ؟


----------



## Twin (12 أكتوبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> هل هو فائز ام فائزة ؟


*فائزة والحمد لله  30:*
*وتحيا العنصرية*​


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ولا  Dona Nabil  :99:


ولا هي


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> هل هو فائز ام فائزة ؟



لحسن حظ النساء ولسوء حظ الرجال... فائزة..


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> طيب شو أول حرف من الإسم ؟ :t9:



حرف ال ه بالانجليزي :t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*الفائزه دونا نبيل 
*


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

طب *happy angel*
 ولا ايه


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الفائزه دونا نبيل
> *



صباح الخير يا باشا


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> صباح الخير يا باشا




*صباح النور يا روك
معرفتش اصور صوره لدونا فى المشاركت
لانى كنت من اللاب المره الجايه تتعوض بقى*:t30:


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*هالة نبيل ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *صباح النور يا روك*
> *معرفتش اصور صوره لدونا فى المشاركت*
> *لانى كنت من اللاب المره الجايه تتعوض بقى*:t30:


 
مينا اكو مشاركة كال مو هى
مش عارفة طلعت صح ولا غلط الجملة ههههه


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *صباح النور يا روك
> معرفتش اصور صوره لدونا فى المشاركت
> لانى كنت من اللاب المره الجايه تتعوض بقى*:t30:




يا صفاوة نيتك يا حج.. مردودة.. مردودة..


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هالة نبيل ؟؟؟؟*



لا مو هالة نبيل


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جيلان انا قولت دونا نبيل وهتشوفو هههههه
ونصيحه بلاش تتكلمى عراقى تانى هههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> يا صفاوة نيتك يا حج.. مردودة.. مردودة..



*الانطاكى كان هياخدها بس دونا لحقت نفسها *


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

هههههههههه مينا وحياتك ما اعرف اقول حاجة تانى اصلا


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> طب *happy angel*
> ولا ايه


 
ماقولتش يا روك هابى انجل ولالا


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*كل سنه نفس السيناريوو تقولوا دونا وف الاخر مبكسبش 
بس شكله مطلب جماهيرى يا زعيم
انا مستعده اضحى واقبل الفوز صدقنى ههههههه
الف مبروووك مقدمااا لصاحب او صاحبة الحظ السعيد *


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *جيلان انا قولت دونا نبيل وهتشوفو هههههه
> ونصيحه بلاش تتكلمى عراقى تانى هههههههه*





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الانطاكى كان هياخدها بس دونا لحقت نفسها *




يا عم كفاية اشاعات.. سامع ب البينة على المدعي؟


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كل سنه نفس السيناريوو تقولوا دونا وف الاخر مبكسبش
> بس شكله مطلب جماهيرى يا زعيم
> انا مستعده اضحى واقبل الفوز صدقنى ههههههه
> الف مبروووك مقدمااا لصاحب او صاحبة الحظ السعيد *



يا حنينة يا دونا.. مطلب جماهيري ولا صفقة خفية؟ 30:


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ماقولتش يا روك هابى انجل ولالا



القوانين تسمح بأن كل شخص له حق بطرح سؤال واحد فقط!


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> يا عم كفاية اشاعات.. سامع ب البينة على المدعي؟



*المشاركات كانت 3ملايين و5
ودونا كانت صاحبة المشاركه رقم 5 فى اخر المشاركات فى الصفحه الرئيسيه
ده لما عملت ريفرش قبل ما امشى على طول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> يا حنينة يا دونا.. مطلب جماهيري ولا صفقة خفية؟ 30:



*هتودينى طره انت بكلامك ده 
صفقات خفيه ايه بس يا زعيم ده انا غلبااان :closedeye*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *المشاركات كانت 3ملايين و5
> ودونا كانت صاحبة المشاركه رقم 5 فى اخر المشاركات فى الصفحه الرئيسيه
> ده لما عملت ريفرش قبل ما امشى على طول*



*كلم يا مووون بيندهوا عليك هناك :smil8:*


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *المشاركات كانت 3ملايين و5
> ودونا كانت صاحبة المشاركه رقم 5 فى اخر المشاركات فى الصفحه الرئيسيه
> ده لما عملت ريفرش قبل ما امشى على طول*



 شكلك نسيت مشاركات الأقسام المخفية التي لا تظهر في اسفل المنتدى..


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هتودينى طره انت بكلامك ده
> صفقات خفيه ايه بس يا زعيم ده انا غلبااان :closedeye*



هاصدق لو اعرف مينا حارق دمه ليه


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ايه مين بقى


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> هاصدق لو اعرف مينا حارق دمه ليه



*ولا اعرفه :99:*


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ايه مين بقى



حزر فزر



Dona Nabil قال:


> *ولا اعرفه :99:*



سامع يا مينا؟


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> هاصدق لو اعرف مينا حارق دمه ليه


*اصل انا هنصص مع دونا
فهمت يا زلمه *:heat:


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اصل انا هنصص مع دونا
> فهمت يا زلمه *:heat:



ما تنصص مع نفسك انفعلك؟


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ليه هو مينا الى كسب ولا ايه؟


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

لا صحيح انت قلت انها بنت
يعنى بنت وبتبدأ بحرف ال H

حد يقول هابى انجل يشوفها صح ولا غلط عشان فرصتى خلصت :crazy_pil


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> ما تنصص مع نفسك انفعلك؟


* مش فى دماغى صدقنى *



جيلان قال:


> ليه هو مينا الى كسب ولا ايه؟



*بيقولك انثى يحجه صباح الخير*


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (12 أكتوبر 2011)

على فكرة : أنا بنت و اسمي الحقيقي هو " هديل "
ربحت دلوقتي ولا لأ؟


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بيقولك انثى يحجه صباح الخير*


 
يا راجل ال يعنى مقالش انها مش دونا  وانت مصمم :11azy:


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*يبقى هى جيلى اللى كسبت وبتعمل علينا فيلم قال يعنى مش عارفه وكده *


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يبقى هى جيلى اللى كسبت وبتعمل علينا فيلم قال يعنى مش عارفه وكده *


 
يارييييييييييييت
بس حسب الاحصائية الى بتبقى تحت دى مكانتش مشاركتى رقم تلاتة مليون فعارفة انه مش انا هههههههه
فلما عديت قولت انتى او مستر بيتر او عضوة تانية جديدة مش فاكرة اسمها


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ليه هو مينا الى كسب ولا ايه؟





جيلان قال:


> لا صحيح انت قلت انها بنت
> يعنى بنت وبتبدأ بحرف ال H
> 
> حد يقول هابى انجل يشوفها صح ولا غلط عشان فرصتى خلصت :crazy_pil




اما انك تحفة بجد..


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أكتوبر 2011)

happy angel
happybutterfly


دول اللي اعرفهم بحرف ال هــ

مين فيهم بقي

ولا قصد g
ويبقي انا ياروك


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> * مش فى دماغى صدقنى *



يا ابوا دماغ انت.. خليك رايق.



أبو الأجوبة قال:


> على فكرة : أنا بنت و اسمي الحقيقي هو " هديل "
> ربحت دلوقتي ولا لأ؟



حظاً أوفر في المليون القادم


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*ايووون بيتهيألى هابى كانت بتشارك وقتها فعلا 
هابى دى حبيبتى وهتقسم معايا ههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يبقى هى جيلى اللى كسبت وبتعمل علينا فيلم قال يعنى مش عارفه وكده *



لا مش جيلان


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ولا قصد g
> ويبقي انا ياروك



كفي نصب واحتيال


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> كفي نصب واحتيال



تؤتؤتؤ

دا اسلوب وقانون البلد اللي عايشه فيه للاسف
:99:


طب ريحينا بقي يا زعيم

عندي اقتراح احلي
خلاص ممكن تغير اسمي الي
happy gospel life

لحد ما اخد الجايزه
:t30:


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*تبقى هى هابى طالما فوتها ههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تبقى هى هابى طالما فوتها ههههههه*



هتنصصي مع هابي؟


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

خلاص نقول مبرووك لهابى ههههههههه
كان قلبى حاسس من ساعة ما قلتلى كل عضو من حقه تخمين واحد
ولو كنت رديت على احتمالات جوسبل كنت هتقولها ممنوع العضو يقول احتمالين


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> هتنصصي مع هابي؟



*لا هابى حبيبتى هتتنازلى عن الجايزه كلها عن طيب خاطر هههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> خلاص نقول مبرووك لهابى ههههههههه
> كان قلبى حاسس من ساعة ما قلتلى كل عضو من حقه تخمين واحد
> ولو كنت رديت على احتمالات جوسبل كنت هتقولها ممنوع العضو يقول احتمالين



كل واحد يخلي نفسه بلي عليه. انا الي هيعلن الفائز مش انتِ.




Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا هابى حبيبتى هتتنازلى عن الجايزه كلها عن طيب خاطر هههههههه*



الموضوع صار فيه مخابرات وصفقات.


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الموضوع صار فيه مخابرات وصفقات.



*انا برضه بتاعة الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :closedeye*


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا برضه بتاعة الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :closedeye*



النصف الأول متأكد منه :closedeye


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> النصف الأول متأكد منه :closedeye



*ههههههههههه  احنا فينا من كده يا زعيم 
طيب خليها بسرك بلاش فضايح *


----------



## monmooon (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*ها  وصلت المشاركات لكام ؟؟؟​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أكتوبر 2011)

المسابقه خلصت خلاص يا سكره

دلوقت بنخمن مين الفائزه
ولو انها اتعرفت خلاص يعني

وبنقولها الف مبروك مقدما


----------



## antonius (13 أكتوبر 2011)

دفتكة لليمني عاد مو شكيتني


----------



## duosrl (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## MAJI (13 أكتوبر 2011)

سأبادر في التبريك ..............(بلكي بيها جائزة اول مبارك)
الف مبروك لاختنا الفائزة  ه 
وتهانينا


----------



## grges monir (13 أكتوبر 2011)

antonius قال:


> دفتكة لليمني عاد مو شكيتني


والنبى حد يترجم للمشرف دة بتاع القسم الاسلامى ( بحلف باللى انت مروقة فى محاوراتك  كل يوم عشان  ترد ومش تنطش ههههههههه
شكلة اتعدى من اخوتنا  البعدا هناك وبيقول اى كلام هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (13 أكتوبر 2011)

> *هابى دى حبيبتى وهتقسم معايا ههههههه*


على اساس يعنى انها حبيبتك لوحدك
جيتى فى حارة سد مع الاسم الجميل دة
هابى حبيبة الكل هنا ولا يختلف عليها اتنين حتى لو كانوا من الكفار زيك ههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (13 أكتوبر 2011)

antonius قال:


> دفتكة لليمني عاد مو شكيتني


*هههههههههه هاد عربي ولا شووووو يا جماعة حد يترجملي ؟؟ :t19:*


----------



## grges monir (13 أكتوبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههه هاد عربي ولا شووووو يا جماعة حد يترجملي ؟؟ :t19:*


تبقى مصيبة لو عربى
يبقى انا وانتى روز  فى البطيخ ههههههههه
نرجع ندرس من اول بقى 
العلم اتطور واحنا واقفين ولااية هههه


----------



## zama (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك للفائز ، هل الهدية سرية أو معلن عنها عادي كدا ؟؟ 

لو معلن عنها في اللذيذ كدا ، تبئا أيه ؟؟ 

لو سرية ، أسف للسؤال ..

==

bye ..


----------



## MAJI (14 أكتوبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههه هاد عربي ولا شووووو يا جماعة حد يترجملي ؟؟ :t19:*


يعني ياروزيتا مافهمتي اش قال انطونيوس وقيمتي الرد؟ ازاي ؟اشلووون ؟
سوف لااترجم كلمة كلمة 
لكن المعنى العام لهذه الجملة  يشبه
قل ياروك من الفائزة فقد ضقت ذرعا


----------



## Rosetta (14 أكتوبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> يعني ياروزيتا مافهمتي اش قال انطونيوس وقيمتي الرد؟ ازاي ؟اشلووون ؟
> سوف لااترجم كلمة كلمة
> لكن المعنى العام لهذه الجملة  يشبه
> قل ياروك من الفائزة فقد ضقت ذرعا



ههههههههههه يا ماجي أنا قيمته وكتبتله في التقييم عشان ينزل الترجمة 
بس غريب الترجمة ما إلها علاقة بالكلام الأصلي هههههههه
عجيبة هي اللهجة العراقية بس جميلة :smile01


----------



## MAJI (14 أكتوبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ههههههههههه يا ماجي أنا قيمته وكتبتله في التقييم عشان ينزل الترجمة
> بس غريب الترجمة ما إلها علاقة بالكلام الأصلي هههههههه
> عجيبة هي اللهجة العراقية بس جميلة :smile01


لا يستطيع ان يترجمها كلمة كلمة صعبة شوي :thnk0001:
صحيح, الترجمة تبين ما الها علاقة بالكلام  
وتنقال لما الواحد يخلص صبرو
 وهي اكثر شيوعا بين الشباب منها بين الشابات .
اللهجة العراقية اوضح من بقية الخليجي بس ايضا غريبة ولها خصوصياتها ومفرداتها الفارسية والتركية والارامية وحتى انكليزية.


----------



## antonius (14 أكتوبر 2011)

طبعا ماجي دائما يخربهة هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (14 أكتوبر 2011)

antonius قال:


> طبعا ماجي دائما يخربهة هههههههه


على فكرة شكلك انت والقذافى خريجين مدرسة  واحدة هههههه


----------



## My Rock (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الفائزة بمسابقة ال 3 ملايين هي






















الاخت












المحبوبة








*happy angel*


فألف مبروك بالفوز وجاري تنسيق إختيار الهدية..


----------



## الياس السرياني (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف :ab8: أختي الغالية  :36_3_11:

لكِ ولمنتدانا الغالي

هذا الانجاز الكبير

ربنا يجعله بركة وسبب خلاص لنفوس كثيرة


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*االف الف الف مبرووووووووك حبيبة قلبى الغاليه 
وعقبااااااال كل مره يا رب
وبالنص بقى مش هوصيكى بس من غير ما حد ياخد باله ههههههه​*


----------



## happy angel (15 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الفائزة بمسابقة ال 3 ملايين هي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الله يبارك فيك ياروك
وبجد كانت مفاجئة جميلة بالنسبة لى 
وربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## nkrm2010 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

فكرة جميلة اوى


----------



## nkrm2010 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووووك


----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووك اختى الغاليه 

وعقبال كل مره سيبك من دونا  وخليكى معايا انا بالنص

بس من غير ما تعرف سوكينه  هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*ألف ألف مبروك ل happy angel*​


----------



## grges monir (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك هابى
احلى حاجة ان رغم كتير من الاعضاء قعد ينصب ويقدم رشاوى بس برضة هههههههه
ربنا ابطل مش ورة اخيتوفل و راحت الجايزة للى يستحقها
المهم بقى احنا هنطلع من المولد دة بقى باية  بحمص ولا فول ولا الخدعة بقى مش نلاقى حاجة خالص هههههه
على فكرة وصلللتى معلومات ان دونا كانت نفسها تهبر الجايزة دى وشغالة دسائس ومؤمرات عليها وطبعا زعلت وحقدت عليكى لما فزتى  فخلى بالك منها هههههههههههه


----------



## MAJI (15 أكتوبر 2011)

antonius قال:


> طبعا ماجي دائما يخربهة هههههههه


ليش انطونيو اني شسويت؟
هاي فوكما دا اترجملهم حجيك ؟
خطية كلشي مفتهمو من جملتك 
انت توهتهم وجمالا روزيتا خطية قيمتك بلا متفهم على امل اترجملها 
على كلن هسة ارتاحيت ؟ 
هابي انجيل هي الفائزة 
مبروك هابي انجيل 
اتمنالك حظ سعيد دائما 
وشكرا ماي روك على المسابقة الحلوة
ربنا يوفقك دائما


----------



## grges monir (15 أكتوبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> ليش انطونيو اني شسويت؟
> هاي فوكما دا اترجملهم حجيك ؟
> خطية كلشي مفتهمو من جملتك
> انت توهتهم وجمالا روزيتا خطية قيمتك بلا متفهم على امل اترجملها
> ...


اللى فهمتة  ان ماجى وانطونيو عضوا فى بعض ههههه( جمع  كلمة عض عشان محدش يقول اتعديت منهم  هههه)
ادى اخرت اللى بيتكلم  بالالسنة ههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> الف مبروووووووووووك اختى الغاليه
> 
> وعقبال كل مره سيبك من دونا  وخليكى معايا انا بالنص
> 
> بس من غير ما تعرف سوكينه  هههههههههههههه​


*:fun_oops:لالالالالالالالالالا يا ريا مش ينفع كده نخسر بعض علشان الجايزه 
هتشمتى فينا حسبووو كده
*


grges monir قال:


> الف مبروك هابى
> احلى حاجة ان رغم كتير من الاعضاء قعد ينصب ويقدم رشاوى بس برضة هههههههه
> ربنا ابطل مش ورة اخيتوفل و راحت الجايزة للى يستحقها
> المهم بقى احنا هنطلع من المولد دة بقى باية  بحمص ولا فول ولا الخدعة بقى مش نلاقى حاجة خالص هههههه
> على فكرة وصلللتى معلومات ان دونا كانت نفسها تهبر الجايزة دى وشغالة دسائس ومؤمرات عليها وطبعا زعلت وحقدت عليكى لما فزتى  فخلى بالك منها هههههههههههه



*ولا تقدر توقع بينى وبين هابى يا خويا 
كان غيرك اشطر يلا هش يا زملكاوى ولا انت خلاص غيرت وبقيت انباوووى :fun_lol:*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووك هابى

وعقبال المليون الجاية


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووك يا غالية وحشتيني قووووي قووووووي ومرمر وحشتني قوي

الف مبروك لمنتدانا على المشاركة 3 ملايين وعقبال ال30 مليون يارب​


----------



## monmooon (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف الف مبروك للهابي 
بس انا حاسه انى نايمه في ميه البطيخخخخخخ
هههههههههههه اكمنى مشغوله يعنى 
عموماً مبروك لهابي الجميله والمرة اللي جايه مش هتضيع من ايدى ِ​*


----------



## ملاك لورد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الرب يبارك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبرووووووووك هابى حبيبتى
تستاهليها عن جدارة​*


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك هابى وتستاهليها عن جداره


----------



## Twin (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروك يا هابي ..... تدوبيها في العافية  *

*بس يا رررووووووووووك*
*مفيش أي هدايا إستثنائية ؟*​


----------



## grges monir (15 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *:fun_oops:لالالالالالالالالالا يا ريا مش ينفع كده نخسر بعض علشان الجايزه
> هتشمتى فينا حسبووو كده
> *
> 
> ...


ضميرك وحش جدا يا اهلاوية
انا مش بوقع مش بقول حقيقة دونا:t30:
زملكااااااااااوى الى النهاية
نحن شهداء الزمالك .. يارب ارحمنا هههههههه


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووك هابى
وانا مفروض اخد هدية عشان تخمينى طلع صح
عايزة جواب شكر :t13:


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروك للاخت *هابى
​


----------



## antonius (15 أكتوبر 2011)

> ليش انطونيو اني شسويت؟
> هاي فوكما دا اترجملهم حجيك ؟
> خطية كلشي مفتهمو من جملتك


وهو المطلوب ....هههه
شفرة مورس العراقية بيني و بين روك هاي...فضحتنة...هههه


----------



## happy angel (17 أكتوبر 2011)

الياس السرياني قال:


> ألف :ab8: أختي الغالية  :36_3_11:
> 
> لكِ ولمنتدانا الغالي
> 
> ...



*الله يبارك فيك *​


----------



## happy angel (17 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *االف الف الف مبرووووووووك حبيبة قلبى الغاليه
> وعقبااااااال كل مره يا رب
> وبالنص بقى مش هوصيكى بس من غير ما حد ياخد باله ههههههه​*


*
الله يبارك فيكى حبيبتى
ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب
من غير كلام الهديه ليكى*​


----------



## happy angel (17 أكتوبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مبروووووووووووك هابى
> 
> وعقبال المليون الجاية



*الله يبارك فيكى ياقمر*​


----------



## happy angel (17 أكتوبر 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الف مبرووووووووووك يا غالية وحشتيني قووووي قووووووي ومرمر وحشتني قوي
> 
> الف مبروك لمنتدانا على المشاركة 3 ملايين وعقبال ال30 مليون يارب​


*
الله يبارك فيكى حبيبتى 
بامانه انتى واحشتنا اوووى*​


----------



## happy angel (17 أكتوبر 2011)

monmooon قال:


> *الف الف مبروك للهابي
> بس انا حاسه انى نايمه في ميه البطيخخخخخخ
> هههههههههههه اكمنى مشغوله يعنى
> عموماً مبروك لهابي الجميله والمرة اللي جايه مش هتضيع من ايدى ِ​*



*الله يبارك فيكى ياقمر*​


----------



## grges monir (23 أكتوبر 2011)

عمالين نقول  مبروك وعاوزين نقسم بالنص
ولحد دلوقت مش عرفنا اية الهدية ههههههه


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*+*

طلعتوا روحنا علشان نعرف مين الفايز .. ايه كل شوية لاء هو بنت .. لاء اول حرف من اسمه اتش .. لاء مش عارف ايه ... و بنقول مين مين مين ولا حد عبرنا .. الله:ranting:

مين بقى اللي فاز ؟؟؟

اه ماما هابي انجل .. الف مبروك يا ست الكل :yahoo:

طبعاً احنا اتفقنا برضه انا و انتي اننا هنقسم الجايزه بالنص .. بأمارة ما انا بعتلك و قولتلك تروحي بسرعه تكتبي المشاركة رقم تلاته مليون .. تواضع مني طبعاً انا كان ممكن اكسب بس مارضيتش لاني انسان متواضع القلب و الفكر و الروح و كل حاجه :smil12:


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أكتوبر 2011)

يوسف 2013 قال:


> ما يحتاج اتعب نفسي لاني عارف ان الجائرة رخيصة
> 
> مبين ان صاحب المنتدى فقير




الجائزه مش بيقيمتها الماديه 
الجائزه بتكون بيقيمتها المعنويه 



ولا حضرتك مش تعرف كدا ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أكتوبر 2011)

هابي انا مش هانصص زي العيال دول معاكي

انتي ابعتي الجائزه كلها

عشان بس اريحيك منهم 
مش تفهميني صح يعني
هههههههههههههه


والف مليون مبروك 
ومستنيها بقي
عنواني مش يتوه خالص


جنب القاهرة علي طول
هههههههههه


----------



## happy angel (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الياس السرياني قال:


> ألف :ab8: أختي الغالية  :36_3_11:
> 
> لكِ ولمنتدانا الغالي
> 
> ...



*الله يبارك فيك اخى العزيز*​


----------



## happy angel (2 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *االف الف الف مبرووووووووك حبيبة قلبى الغاليه
> وعقبااااااال كل مره يا رب
> وبالنص بقى مش هوصيكى بس من غير ما حد ياخد باله ههههههه​*



*الله يبارك فيكى حبيبتى
ربنا يخليكى ليا
الهديه متغلش عليكى حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (2 نوفمبر 2011)

nkrm2010 قال:


> الف مبروووووووووووووك



*الله يبارك فيك*​


----------



## happy angel (2 نوفمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> الف مبروووووووووووك اختى الغاليه
> 
> وعقبال كل مره سيبك من دونا  وخليكى معايا انا بالنص
> 
> بس من غير ما تعرف سوكينه  هههههههههههههه​



*الله يبارك فيكى حبيبتى
متغلش عليكى خلاص انتى ودونا بالنصف ههههههههههه*​


----------



## happy angel (2 نوفمبر 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ألف ألف مبروك ل happy angel*​



*الله يبارك فيكى حبيبتى *​


----------



## happy angel (2 نوفمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> الف مبروك هابى
> احلى حاجة ان رغم كتير من الاعضاء قعد ينصب ويقدم رشاوى بس برضة هههههههه
> ربنا ابطل مش ورة اخيتوفل و راحت الجايزة للى يستحقها
> المهم بقى احنا هنطلع من المولد دة بقى باية  بحمص ولا فول ولا الخدعة بقى مش نلاقى حاجة خالص هههههه
> على فكرة وصلللتى معلومات ان دونا كانت نفسها تهبر الجايزة دى وشغالة دسائس ومؤمرات عليها وطبعا زعلت وحقدت عليكى لما فزتى  فخلى بالك منها هههههههههههه



*الله يبارك فيك ياجرجس
انت جات متاخر ليه الهديه اتقسمت خلاص ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*ماشاااااااااااااء الله كله داخل طمعان فالهدية *
*ولا اكمن هابى غلبانى يعنى *
*انتوا نستوووونى ولا ايه :budo:*
*ههههههههههه*
*مبرووووووووووووك عليا أنا :yahoo:*
*ودى فايدة الام فالمنتدى يا اعضاااااااااء اتعلموا *
*هى تشارك وتكسب واحنا ناخد الجوايز على الجاهز*
*ههههههههههه*
*محدش يدخل هابى هنا بقى *​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبرووك يا احلي ملاك

وطبعا انا ليا نصيب الاسد في الهدية مش ده اتفقنا ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 نوفمبر 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> الف مبرووك يا احلي ملاك
> 
> وطبعا انا ليا نصيب الاسد في الهدية مش ده اتفقنا ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ههههههههههه
لا مالكيش دعوة يامون بالهدية دى 
فى هدية تانية دى ليك فيهااااااااا :ura1:
مانا أتفقت مع روك على هديتين :smile02​


----------



## happy angel (3 نوفمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ماشاااااااااااااء الله كله داخل طمعان فالهدية *
> *ولا اكمن هابى غلبانى يعنى *
> *انتوا نستوووونى ولا ايه :budo:*
> *ههههههههههه*
> ...


*
انتى اللى تنسى الهديه يامرمر ههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ايه هو دا كله داخل طمعان في الهديه 
مبروووووووووووووووووك الف مليون مبروك يا هابي
ااوعي تقسمي مع حد الهديه
صحيح ناس استغلاليه
انا حبيبتك اقسميها معايا انا


----------



## david201050 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل جدا يازعيم ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك


----------



## bashaeran (17 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام يا روك 
مشكور جدا انشالله بعد فترة استمر في المنتدى بس تنتهى بعض الظروف اذكرونا في صلاتكم


----------



## monygirl (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*فكرة حلوة مستر روك 
شكرا ليك​*


----------



## Lee Lee (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك مقدما للفائز


----------



## mm62maher (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------

